# AMT 'Boneshaker' (?) model kit



## Abby (Sep 12, 2020)

Hello, I am writing this post for my boyfriend his name is Joe Haas he is looking for an extremely rare model kit that was made by AMT and he believes it was called the boneshaker the car is a dragster with a skeleton guy wearing a black tux and top hat he is willing to pay very good money


----------



## SHOWROD (4 mo ago)

the kit looks like CARL CASPERS UNDER


Abby said:


> Hello, I am writing this post for my boyfriend his name is Joe Haas he is looking for an extremely rare model kit that was made by AMT and he believes it was called the boneshaker the car is a dragster with a skeleton guy wearing a black tux and top hat he is willing to pay very good money


The kit looks like CARL CASPER'S UNDER TAKER. Vampire in a tux and the skeleton is in a cape


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)




----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

It was an Aurora kit back in the day. Polar Lights did a repop a few years ago.


----------

